# Orchid mantis loses ability to use legs



## FuzzyAntennae (Feb 22, 2016)

Day before yesterday my female orchid mantis ate a load of blue bottle flies who had just that day emerged from pupae.

I was surprised by how much she stuffed herself and looked about ready to burst.

Today she is unable to use her legs. Her "arms" seem to be fine. 

I also notice a faint "cheesy" odor coming from the mantis.

She is responsive and is now grooming herself. She will also drink water.

Any ideas? Pretty bummed out.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2016)

It looks like she might have fallen or something and injured her legs. In the photo it looks like one is completely twisted and trying to step on her other legs.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 22, 2016)

How long ago did she molt?


----------



## FuzzyAntennae (Feb 23, 2016)

It doesnt seem like mechanical breakage or injury.

Molted over a week ago.

Noticed first vomiting feb 4 (about 2.5 weeks ago)

Saw some more a few days ago.

She has not moved anything but her arms and head in 24 hours

She looks worse today. smells bad.

Abdomen looks like its getting larger and blacker.

here are some close up photos from last night.


----------



## Savechanges (Feb 23, 2016)

looks like a bacterial infection I'm sorry to say this but she is dying and there is no fix for this


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah this is a bacterial infection, this happened to my nymphs. Blue bottle flies appear to be the cause, and this only occurs in orchids. Try to vary the food, with this happening the least with superworms.


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 24, 2016)

best of luck to you! im so sorry this happened. i once had an incident involving my orchids dying too and it was pretty rough for me. hope all turns well!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2016)

We need to watch how much we feed out mantis. They should not have more than 3 bbs a day to prevent egg boundness happening.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Feb 24, 2016)

How does egg boundness relate to this case? I understand with AF, but this still a nymph.


----------



## FuzzyAntennae (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it true that this happens more with blue bottles?

What is best food for orchids then? I had just switched to blue bottles because everyone told me to switch to flying inrects. 

This was her first feeding of the blue bottles.


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 29, 2016)

What were you feeding prior to this? Blue bottle flies are best.


----------

